# When did you spay your dog? Or didn't you?



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly just got spayed last week. She was 5 months and 3 weeks old. The vet recommended it be done at that age.


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Darcie was spayed 31st Jan at 6months and 2 weeks - I was alittle unsure if i was doing the right thing as my vet only offered the traditional op and not keyhole but I was only looking at her wound yesterday and thinking how great its healed & she did great x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki was spayed just before six months, she was absolutely fine after a couple of dozy days. If I have another lady pup I would get her spayed at the same age.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty had a keyhole spey at 6 Months and was as right as ninepence the same evening.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Noodles not been spayed yet but I had intened to do it at 6 months. I thought her season had started a few days before she was 6 months old (so op was put on hold) but nothing ever came of it. She is 8 months now and for some reason (until I read this post) I haven't given getting her spayed any thought. Well I know the reason really. I'm hoping her season will hold off for awhile as I hate the thought of her having an operation  but I know that I will probobly get caught out and end up having to go through a season with her. What will be will be.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Molly was spayed post first season and even although the season was an inconvenience for all concerned, I would make the same decision again 

xxx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

All my girls have been spayed 3 months AFTER their first season. If I had a girl cockerpoo it would be the same again.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I just was thinking about this, as we are now up in the air as for deciding between a girl or boy. I'm in the camp of wanting to our dog to be an adult mentally and physically before getting fixed. So I may not decide to spay if we end up picking a girl until after her second heat. Then try to find a vet that does keyhole in our area.

I'm probably in a "small" group that chooses to do it that way. I have looked at this on other dog forums and many choose this way. But this may not be for everyone.

I know our next door neighbor was told by her vet to as least wait until after her dogs first heat.


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

We decided to wait until after Malies first season.She started bleeding on Monday so we will get her spayed in July  The only reason we decided to get her spayed after her first season was because a friend of ours had her dog done before her season and has suffered with incontinence ever since!
XClare


----------

